# Need help setting up an apache ftp server

## tabanus

I need an ftp server for my LAN, and as I already have apache2 serving http docs I thought I'd use www-apache/mod_ftpd

I emerged the package, and modified the /etc/conf.d/apache2 file to start the ftp server:

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5 -D FTPD"
```

I setup the server to use /tmp as the document root (so I shouldn't be having any permissions trouble while testing).

 */etc/apache2/modules.d/45_mod_ftpd.conf wrote:*   

> <IfDefine FTPD>
> 
> LoadModule ftpd_module modules/mod_ftpd.so
> 
> # Load any of the provider modules here (for user specific chroots)
> ...

 

But when I try to access ftp://localhost (in Konqueror or FireFTP/Firefox) I get a connection refused error. Actually I think it's just timing out, rather than being rejected. http access at http://localhost works properly.

I guess I must have something wrong in the config files, but can't see what I've done wrong.

----------

## tabanus

OK, got it sorted:-

```

# emerge -C www-apache/mod_ftpd

# /etc/init.d/apache2 restart

# emerge net-ftp/oftpd

# /etc/init.d/oftpd start
```

Thanks for everyone's help. You're all so kind   :Wink: 

----------

## webbruno

Thanks man! You are my Hero!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## tabanus

Glad l could help  :Wink: 

----------

